# Gehäuse größe



## Trebble56 (14. August 2011)

Moin,

Ich hab heut ma ne warscheinlich einfache Frage: Ich will mir n neues Gehäuse zulegen und hab mir die abmessungen angeguggt ...gelten die für innen oder außen? also wenn da steht 200 mm x 450 mm x 470 mm heißt das das ich so viel platzt innen hab oder muss ich was abziehen weil die Wandstärke mit einbezogen ist? 

(ich frage weil ich ein sehr großen CPU-Lüfter hab )

Und hat jemand dieses gehäuse : http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?articleId=353450 und kann mir was dazu sagen ?


Ich hab noch eine Frage die hier nicht unbedingt hin gehört kann man auf das Asus Striker II NSE RAM rigel mit einer taktrate von 1600Mhz bauen ...DDR 3


----------



## ppb (23. August 2011)

Angegeben werden immer die Aussenabmasse. Was die innenmasse betrift, kommt es auf den Formfaktor an. Dieses Gehäuse ist für den ATX-Formfaktor gemacht, was der Standart ist. Was den CPU-Lüfter betrifft, wenn es ein Normaler aufrüst-Lüfter ist besteht normalerweise kein bedenken. Aber: Es kann in seltenen Fällen passieren, dass ein Lüfter mit Bauteilen auf dem Mainboard in Konflikt kommt. 

Was die Ram betrifft, ja das Asus Striker II NSE unterstützt non-ECC DDR3 1600 Ram, genaue Angaben findest Du auf der Suportseite von Asus.

Gruss PPB


----------

